# Brean Nr Burnham on Sea @ WARREN FARM HOLIDAY PARK, BREAN,



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

There has been a new Rally added to the rally programme. The Rally is at WARREN FARM HOLIDAY PARK, BREAN, NR.BURNHAM-ON-SEA in Brean Nr Burnham on Sea, Somerset starting 15/09/2014

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=473

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

gazza333 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

LadyJ has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## caz_cat (Jun 24, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

caz_cat has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

pepe has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

Sundial has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

SilverF1 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## ICDSUN2 (Nov 16, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

ICDSUN2 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Woofer (Jul 3, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

Woofer has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## TheWoodentops (Jul 10, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

TheWoodentops has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## macd (Sep 21, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

macd has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Sorry about this, we need to cancel.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

SilverF1 said:


> Sorry about this, we need to cancel.


Ok Norman ive taken you of the list 

MORE CAMPERS NEEDS PLEASE

Jacquie


----------



## KENNYJAY (Mar 14, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

KENNYJAY has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

chrisgreen has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

larrywatters has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## TheWoodentops (Jul 10, 2013)

Very sorry but due to family commitments we need to cancel. K&M


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

TheWoodentops said:


> Very sorry but due to family commitments we need to cancel. K&M


Ok Ken & Marieanne thanks for letting me know

Jacquie

MORE PEOPLES NEEDED PLEASE FOR THIS RALLY


----------



## theorch (Sep 15, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

theorch has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## dennisandandrea (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

dennisandandrea has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

tokkalosh has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Nedley (Aug 21, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

Nedley has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

havingfun has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

oldenstar has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## CherryPirate (May 19, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

ricec has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Davethegrowler (Aug 12, 2014)

*New Attendee Added*

Davethegrowler has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## piinch (May 17, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

piinch has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Could the following folks please let me know when they are arriving and departing for this rally Ta


Woofer

KENNYJAY





Jacquie


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

Sorry but due to an austria trip I have to cancel this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

gazza333 said:


> Sorry but due to an austria trip I have to cancel this rally


Ok thanks for letting me know Gary have a good trip

Jacquie


----------



## buttybarrett (Aug 20, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

buttybarrett has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

We do still have plenty of room for a few more if any of you would like to join us for a week at the seaside




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All


We are now all set up and waiting for you so you can arrive any time now.

Sun is out and there is a bit of a breeze but not a gale blowing  yet :roll: :lol: 



If you need to contact me my mobile number is 0753 863 6122


Look forward to seeing you all soon and if anyone else would like to join us just turn up we are here till next Monday 22nd Sept.


Jac & John


----------

